# Is this trivial and am i being silly about it?



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

I am in a fairly new relationship of 2 months with what I can only describe for the most part as being with a wonderful giving man. I am 46 and he is 37 and our connection on all levels is absolutely fantastic. I have been very happy in this relationship as he has as well given I was never going to try the "relationship' thing again due to some not so great experiences with it all.

He is present, committed and definitely leading the relationship and putting in the effort to maintain it, in other words he is an action man not just an empty texter promising this and that. He dotes on my young daughter and me. He has a young son of 12 yrs himself so understands the parenting role. He has his son week on and week off so on the week he doesn't he spends the whole time with my daughter and I (Fri evening to the following Fri morning). We both work of course, he has a well paid job. The week we spend he whole week together has literally given me a snapshot of what it could be like one day in the future living together, its nice and feels good. The week he isn't with me, I do miss him obviously but its nice to have the space to catch up with my own things. The weeks he is with me he will at times pick up my daughter from After School Care and collect my dog from the Dog Sitters. He will help with dinners, has been quite the handy man around my new home helping me with things that need fixing, buys me flowers, brings me morning coffees....I feel pretty well looked after.

We have a child free weekend away coming up in 2 weeks and we are going away on a 4 night mini getaway with our kids in January as well, so plenty of future plans happening. I have met his mother, sister and one of his brothers, they seemed nice. I have met his closest friends at parties and a night out, he has posted a photo once of us on his Facebook and recently when I packed his lunch for work, he found a cute little note in his cooler bag from me and thought it was gorgeous so posted it on his Facebook wall referring to me as his "Girlfriend"......I'm not being hidden so that's comforting.

I have met his family and closest friends a couple of times. He was married for 12 years and his marriage ended last year due to his wife and him growing apart and she was semi cheating on him and trying to cover things up. He was romantically linked to a friend around late February to the very beginning of July (approx. 4 months) but insists that it wasn't serious and things didn't continue due to her being hung up on her ex (her marriage ended last year as well), he said she lived too far from him and that she was high maintenance constantly spending his money for her beauty treatments. Mind you she too had met his mum when they popped in one night after an outing where in his words she continued to prattle on about her ex. Is it possible she was a rebound. I voiced concerns to him saying that I hope I am not a rebound and he said that I am far from that.

Being the curious female that I am I admit I did check out his Facebook and hers further and there were a heap of photos of them together and posts where they had tagged each other in clearly visible to each others Facebook friends so to me that seems a little more than "not serious". Clearly they spent a lot of time together and 4 months I would dare say that they must have grown feelings for each other to some degree. Still he did say it wasn't serious and I trust him so there's that. He told me that he has known her for almost 20 years. We started seeing each other mid July so it was only a few weeks after their last Facebook post outing they had tagged each other. Strange but obviously they weren't meant to be. The thing that is bothering me though is that he is very present on her Facebook (he obviously doesn't know that I know this because it would mean having to explain that my insecurities have tipped me in to checking her page regularly) which would be embarrassing for me. She is younger than me, more attractive too and every post or photo she puts up there is guaranteed to be a heart or like on it (mostly a heart though). She puts something up almost every day and there he is hearting it every single time. My heart literally drops each time I see it. Today she put up a gorgeous photo of herself and there was my boyfriend hearting it. She wrote a post as well and this time he even comments "You still never answered my question!!!!". Obviously they must be chatting privately in messenger as this comment did not make any sense to the post itself. I'm thinking he has sent her a private message and she has not replied so he has tried to get her attention on the post.

I know some of you will say that he should be able to have her as a friend still since they have a past and a friendship too before they got romantically involved with one another and I honestly don't mind but I just can't help but wonder if he still might have feelings for her and be re thinking how to get back with her.

Am I being stupid here? I can't tell him how I feel as I would have to disclose how I know that he is actively present on her Facebook...….help!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Honey, this is sounding very intense for only a few weeks in. Why is he even around your daughter at this early stage? Staying all week every other week? Slow it down...

Also - you should know that when you look on someone's FB profile, you'll come up as a friend suggestion for them...so be careful there.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

frusdil said:


> Honey, this is sounding very intense for only a few weeks in. Why is he even around your daughter at this early stage? Staying all week every other week? Slow it down...
> 
> Also - you should know that when you look on someone's FB profile, you'll come up as a friend suggestion for them...so be careful there.


Thank you for the reply. She is coming up as a Friend Suggestion on my timeline too so maybe she has looked at my profile as well. Its been 2 months and yes I know this is early but it feels right and I am going with that. My question though is what do you think about my concern?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it's natural to be concerned, but given that it's such a new relationship I honestly can't answer whether your concern is justified. 

How did you meet? How long have you known each other?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Accept her as a Facebook friend and then you can ask him about his Facebook activity on her timeline.
For what it’s worth I think you spying on him is your subconscious telling you to be careful, and letting him into your life at so many levels, daughter, dog, diy around the house is far to soon for such a short time dating. I mean you’re seeing him two months and he’s living with you fifty percent of the time?
What do you really know about him except what he’s told you himself?


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

frusdil said:


> I think it's natural to be concerned, but given that it's such a new relationship I honestly can't answer whether your concern is justified.
> 
> How did you meet? How long have you known each other?


We met on the Social/Singles Facebook Page I am on and started chatting from that and then went on a few dates and then decided to be exclusive. He introduces me as his Girlfriend/Partner to everyone and has confirmed to me directly we are exclusive. We have only known each other for approx. 3 months.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Accept her as a Facebook friend and then you can ask him about his Facebook activity on her timeline.
> For what it’s worth I think you spying on him is your subconscious telling you to be careful, and letting him into your life at so many levels, daughter, dog, diy around the house is far to soon for such a short time dating. I mean you’re seeing him two months and he’s living with you fifty percent of the time?
> What do you really know about him except what he’s told you himself?


It would be weird to add her as a friend......I don't even know the girl.

I am generally like this with every guy......in terms of the spying and feeling insecure, so part of me is thinking that maybe my insecurities need some work and that I am making this into something its not....

I only know 2 months worth of him so yeah you have a point. It just feels right that's all and the connection is unlike any other I have had before.


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

sorry but I did baulk at the fact that he is living with you 50% of the time and picking up your daughter. You need to be much more vigilant with her safely with Strangers. This man is a stranger and you are trusting him with your child.

Also if the man I was seeing was posting on a recent ex girlfriends post
that is a bit iffy to me. Love hearts ! No way is that ok, but maybe it is for you, Is it ? These are your boundaries you need to decide and you should be able to discuss this with him.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I think you are moving too fast and this all smacks of desparation, you need to take it down a notch or two. Who is this man, how much do you actually know about him or his background? You should enjoy the here and now and stop getting wrapped up in this so fast. You seem to be way way more committed than he is at this stage and honestly I think you are setting yourself up for heartbreak. Cool off, get some perspective. 
_The week we spend he whole week together has literally given me a snapshot of what it could be like one day in the future living together, its nice and feels good._ this comment here says it all, sorry honey but this does NOT give you a snap shot of the future, you don't really know this man. What happened to end your last relationship?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

m.t.t said:


> sorry but I did baulk at the fact that he is living with you 50% of the time and picking up your daughter. You need to be much more vigilant with her safely with Strangers. This man is a stranger and you are trusting him with your child.


Absolutely. 100% agree.


----------



## Cooking4fun (Apr 9, 2017)

I couldn’t agree more with what aine had to say. Take a deep breath, and think about the reasons why you are together to begin with. Literally, take a moment and write them down while you have quiet time and no one else is clawing for your attention. You appear to have obvious connections so try to focus on the reasons why and ignore social media for a moment. Nobody should be judging you, including your own self conscious. You are in the drivers seat.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretending for a minute that there are no issues with the relationship or speed of it etc, and just focusing on the question regarding FB. I would find it a bit weird if my partner was "hearting" all his ex's stuff _IF_ he didn't do it to anyone else. It would signal to me that he is still trying to stay very present in her life, like "Hey! Don't forget I'm here and we had a thing!". I'd be thinking he's still very attracted to her. Doesn't necessarily mean he'll cheat, or go running to her side if she feels lonely.

If I were you, I'd probably just have a serious conversation about it, not to tell him to stop, because it's his life and his choice, but to really find out why he feels the need to be in her view all the time, because I'm not looking for someone who is following someone else around like a lovesick teenager, I want a partner who is fully present in our relationship. That said, these sort of conversations only work if you're very calm, not possessive or jealous, but simply sure about who you are and what you want, and you're willing to walk away from something that's not right for you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The man is either slick, sick, or just easily capture-able by the ladies.

A genuine nice guy to all who befriend him.
Especially so, all who bed him.

He is loving of the attention, and he is careful to leave no enemies is his wake.
He was likely very honest in saying his last EX was high maintenance, and only wanted his money.

He never told her that, believe me.

What will he say behind your back?

I suspect he is not sure just what it is he wants either, other then a flock of pretty birds flying around him.

I am not saying he is a bad choice. I can safely say he is one of those men who have a hard time saying no.

And, as mentioned, loves others loving him.
Who would not?

But, most would have enough respect to keep these thoughts silent in respect to their latest SO.

And not giving out hearts on Facebook.
What an inconsiderate love bird.

Though, he seems to be learning?

Him, saying his first wife, semi-cheated on him, uh, OK.

Was she doing the same dance that he is doing now?

Does, she too, latch a little too tight on to old flames?
Did he learn his loose fingered ways from her?

Or, were they 'birds of a feather?

When he is sleeping I would peek in his belongings and see if he has a set of butterfly wings hidden somewhere.

Sounds the social butterfly to me.

Be careful here.

He may not know what real love and devotion looks like. 
And, he may not care. 

He is getting his love from all angles.
Just loving the life.

One bad fight, one bad encounter, and you then become high maintenance, like the #2 lady EX.

I wish you good loving.

Yes, and hope you find and keep it, with him or some other fine specimen of a man.

You are right to be suspicious and jealous.
It is your life and you go at it seriously, unlike some other daters.
Some other dates, 'maybe' not like him.

We, you will see, hopefully not too late.
Oops, you might have met... that late place.. 

_The Typist-_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Women have what men want. 

Just, maybe not in the rights quantities and in the right proportions.
Some women have more of what they want.

This present age permits men to sample many pieces of white and brown chocolate before deciding which type to sample and buy...... for life.

It is not necessarily wrong, but it can be such a painful process for those (others) who readily pick what is obviously nice and put before them.

Some men and women are not good dancers. They move quickly forward and without nuance. They have not the rhythm nor the liking of dancing (while dating) with the opposite sex.

This mindset is either innate or learned after being repeatedly burned.
Shallow humans find this dancing innate.

One who loves the dance will not meld well with one who grabs tight and holds firm.

Just sayin'
Just a thought'



_Gwendolyn-_


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

If you're interested in this guy, just go forward while keeping your eyes and senses wide open. It's only been a couple months.

There are still more things, good, bad, Indifferent, ho-hum, that you'll continue to learn about your friend.

Be prepared either way, it will or won't work out, guaranteed to be one or the other.

Don't make big deals about stuff now. Still early unless mutually you two have "the talk".


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll chime in with the others everything that has been said. But I want to underscore that I find it _extremely_ uncomfortable and disconcerting that he is already around your daughter and picking her up from school. Is your daughter's father in her life? What would he say, or her extended relatives say about this? Way too soon for that!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Too soon, too fast. Sometimes things can feel right and yet not really be right. Listen to the part of you that’s uncomfortable he’s hearting every photo of his ex.


----------



## nbk2tek (Sep 7, 2020)

Enjoy the time you have. Slow down just a bit to see what he does. Why week on week off? To much room on the dance floor. Sound like another dancer on the off weeks.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You'll have a better relationship with him if you take it more slowly. Give each other time to be friends as well as lovers and not 'need' to be together. I posit that if you did that, his relationship with his ex will naturally find the right place in your head.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

AliceA said:


> Pretending for a minute that there are no issues with the relationship or speed of it etc, and just focusing on the question regarding FB. I would find it a bit weird if my partner was "hearting" all his ex's stuff _IF_ he didn't do it to anyone else. It would signal to me that he is still trying to stay very present in her life, like "Hey! Don't forget I'm here and we had a thing!". I'd be thinking he's still very attracted to her. Doesn't necessarily mean he'll cheat, or go running to her side if she feels lonely.
> 
> If I were you, I'd probably just have a serious conversation about it, not to tell him to stop, because it's his life and his choice, but to really find out why he feels the need to be in her view all the time, because I'm not looking for someone who is following someone else around like a lovesick teenager, I want a partner who is fully present in our relationship. That said, these sort of conversations only work if you're very calm, not possessive or jealous, but simply sure about who you are and what you want, and you're willing to walk away from something that's not right for you.


He hearts other friends posts and pics too - male and female so that's why I'm sitting here wondering if thats just normal for him and nothing in it with her and perhaps I'm reading too much into it. Perhaps I'm feeling threatened because they are still friends and I'm just jelous because they have intimate history together. 

She very rarely is present on his social media though from what I can see, don't see her liking his pics and posts. I think she may have seen a post of me on his timeline and realizes I'm the girlfriend. 

How do I bring this up with him though? I guess I would have to disclose my little spying habit or perhaps I could ask him more about that woman and his time together with her again but it may seem weird that I bring her up out of the blue so not sure how to go about it.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

turnera said:


> You'll have a better relationship with him if you take it more slowly. Give each other time to be friends as well as lovers and not 'need' to be together. I posit that if you did that, his relationship with his ex will naturally find the right place in your head.


Do you propose that I should tell him not to spend the whole weeks that he does anymore?


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

nbk2tek said:


> Enjoy the time you have. Slow down just a bit to see what he does. Why week on week off? To much room on the dance floor. Sound like another dancer on the off weeks.


The week he isn't with me is because he has care of his child so we don't catch up at all during that week for that reason.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> If you're interested in this guy, just go forward while keeping your eyes and senses wide open. It's only been a couple months.
> 
> There are still more things, good, bad, Indifferent, ho-hum, that you'll continue to learn about your friend.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by mutually have the talk. He has already been introducing me to people as his girlfriend /partner and told me we are exclusive.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

> Do you propose that I should tell him not to spend the whole weeks that he does anymore?


I wouldn't be confrontational about it, I would just - if I were in your shoes - say things like 'hey babe, I've got this volunteer thing I'm doing on Tuesday, and I'm meeting up with my girlfriends on Thursday (fill in whatever activities you have), so let's get together on Friday this week instead of having you come over on Monday and you'd just be sitting here alone. 

Just show him that you've got a lot going on in your life (make sure you do, don't lie) and that he's important, but you have your own life to live, too. He will respect you for that (he should be spending time with his own friends and activities too); and if he does't respect you for that or blows up or whines, that's a huge red flag. And better for you to know that now, than later.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

turnera said:


> I wouldn't be confrontational about it, I would just - if I were in your shoes - say things like 'hey babe, I've got this volunteer thing I'm doing on Tuesday, and I'm meeting up with my girlfriends on Thursday (fill in whatever activities you have), so let's get together on Friday this week instead of having you come over on Monday and you'd just be sitting here alone.
> 
> Just show him that you've got a lot going on in your life (make sure you do, don't lie) and that he's important, but you have your own life to live, too. He will respect you for that (he should be spending time with his own friends and activities too); and if he does't respect you for that or blows up or whines, that's a huge red flag. And better for you to know that now, than later.


Thats hard because on weeknights I don't go out or do anything because my daughter has a bedtime etc. And I've been working all day too so he knows i have no scheduled activities during the weeknights 🤷‍♀️


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You don't have to be literal about what I said to say. My point is that this is too soon for your life to revolve around this man. Frankly, raising and spending time with your daughter is reason enough not to have him over every night - she needs your whole attention a lot more than you need this man every night. Make sure you are having a fulfilling life on its own and that it isn't revolving around him; that's the safest way to ensure that the relationship grows in a healthy way. You've had many people here telling you too much too soon; take it to heart, cos we know what we're talking about. I know it 'feels good' to have him around, but if you start relying on the brain chemicals - the high you feel when you're around him - it can make you love blind to reality and you won't be able to decide if he's really worth investing in.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

turnera said:


> You don't have to be literal about what I said to say. My point is that this is too soon for your life to revolve around this man. Frankly, raising and spending time with your daughter is reason enough not to have him over every night - she needs your whole attention a lot more than you need this man every night. Make sure you are having a fulfilling life on its own and that it isn't revolving around him; that's the safest way to ensure that the relationship grows in a healthy way. You've had many people here telling you too much too soon; take it to heart, cos we know what we're talking about. I know it 'feels good' to have him around, but if you start relying on the brain chemicals - the high you feel when you're around him - it can make you love blind to reality and you won't be able to decide if he's really worth investing in.


Bingo!


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

lululu said:


> He hearts other friends posts and pics too - male and female so that's why I'm sitting here wondering if thats just normal for him and nothing in it with her and perhaps I'm reading too much into it. Perhaps I'm feeling threatened because they are still friends and I'm just jelous because they have intimate history together.
> 
> She very rarely is present on his social media though from what I can see, don't see her liking his pics and posts. I think she may have seen a post of me on his timeline and realizes I'm the girlfriend.
> 
> How do I bring this up with him though? I guess I would have to disclose my little spying habit or perhaps I could ask him more about that woman and his time together with her again but it may seem weird that I bring her up out of the blue so not sure how to go about it.


Ah well, if he’s throwing his hearts out all over, I’m thinking you probably should just leave it alone. If he was singling her out, that’s a bit different. I’d just stay away from social media for a while maybe, since it seems like a trigger for the insecurities that you’ve admitted to having.

I don’t know if you’re right or not to feel off about it but at the end of the day you signed up to be with a guy who is close with an ex. He seems to have been pretty upfront about it. You’re going to have to learn to live with it if you want to be with him.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

turnera said:


> You don't have to be literal about what I said to say. My point is that this is too soon for your life to revolve around this man. Frankly, raising and spending time with your daughter is reason enough not to have him over every night - she needs your whole attention a lot more than you need this man every night. Make sure you are having a fulfilling life on its own and that it isn't revolving around him; that's the safest way to ensure that the relationship grows in a healthy way. You've had many people here telling you too much too soon; take it to heart, cos we know what we're talking about. I know it 'feels good' to have him around, but if you start relying on the brain chemicals - the high you feel when you're around him - it can make you love blind to reality and you won't be able to decide if he's really worth investing in.


I agree with this, from someone who has seen how being shoved to the side for a new partner makes kids feel. My ex did that to our kids, now they’re choosing to stay with me more.


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

lululu said:


> The week he isn't with me is because he has care of his child so we don't catch up at all during that week for that reason.


So you give up all your alone time with your daughter but he doesn't include you at all when he is with his child? I find that very strange. Why don't you even catch up? 

I'm guessing your daughter is quite young? Please reconsider this arrangement for many reasons. At such an early stage I would think dating and not weekly sleepovers would be far less confusing for a child as well. If this doesn't work out then your child has lost another person out of their lives. I'm not wanting to be all alarmist but stepparents and boyfriends pose the most risk to a child.

I have started a new relationship myself. He hasn't met my children yet but when he does it will be with their best interests at heart, not mine or my partners.


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

My concern is not about the other female friends in his life but why you are letting him have such a role in your and your daughter's life after only several months together. Why are you not addressing this concern that multiple posters have mentioned? Do you know how many charming men are out there that target single mothers? Why on earth would you be letting him pick up your child from school when you have only been dating two months? Your job is to protect her, not clear the way for a man you barely know to spend time alone with her.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

Thankyou all for the wake up call x


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

turnera said:


> hat you've got a lot going on in your





lululu said:


> Thats hard because on weeknights I don't go out or do anything because my daughter has a bedtime etc. And I've been working all day too so he knows i have no scheduled activities during the weeknights 🤷‍♀️


Then it sounds like you don't have a life independent of him and are "available" all the time. This is not healthy. Do something else for yourself, book club (in your house for example), wine evening, go out with friends, join other mothers, etc.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Is he staying at your place because he has nowhere else to go?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Advice comes easiest from those who already have a comfortable nest.

Those who lack that tree house are wary of giving the advice that they also seek.

Their yearning prohibits that broad limbed perspective.

They too are looking up from that cold ground.

That gnawing fear of being alone make one see stability in a process that is yet unfolding.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Is he staying at your place because he has nowhere else to go?


He has his own house


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How old is your child? The thing is that him staying there for a whole week out of two will inevitably make him into the daddy figure and if things dont work out she will get hurt. Its only been a few weeks, only 2 months, and he has more or less moved in for 2 weeks of the month. I also agree with the others, him collecting her from child care alone seems unwise. He may be fine, but you really barely know him. 
Does your child have her dad on the scene? Does he know about this?

If it were me I would see him maybe 2 or 3 times in that week, maybe he could come round after the child is in bed for the evening, or if you can get a sitter you could both go out. 
It also seems odd you dont see him or hear from him for that week he has his son. Have you met him yet? Why cant he call you when the child is in bed for example? Why cant you meet his son when he spends so much time with your daughter?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

So after just two months, this guy is spending the week at your house when he doesn't have his child. Is he pitching in money-wise for groceries and other expenses? Why is he living with you part-time when he has his own place?


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> How old is your child? The thing is that him staying there for a whole week out of two will inevitably make him into the daddy figure and if things dont work out she will get hurt. Its only been a few weeks, only 2 months, and he has more or less moved in for 2 weeks of the month. I also agree with the others, him collecting her from child care alone seems unwise. He may be fine, but you really barely know him.
> Does your child have her dad on the scene? Does he know about this?
> 
> If it were me I would see him maybe 2 or 3 times in that week, maybe he could come round after the child is in bed for the evening, or if you can get a sitter you could both go out.
> It also seems odd you dont see him or hear from him for that week he has his son. Have you met him yet? Why cant he call you when the child is in bed for example? Why cant you meet his son when he spends so much time with your daughter?


My daughter is almost 9. My daughters Dad is not in her life. I am Sole Parent. I have met his 12 yr old son numerous times. We are going a little slower with his son as his son has some Social difficulties due to his Autism, smart boy though i must say. We were meeting up for a dinner out all 4 of us on the week he has his son but it seemed too much for his son so we stopped doing that for the time being. My boyfriend goes to bed early as he is up very early to go to gym and get to work so usually in bed by 8.30pm of a weeknight. My daughter goes to bed between 8pm - 8.30pm so him coming around after her bedtime wouldn't really work.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

Prodigal said:


> So after just two months, this guy is spending the week at your house when he doesn't have his child. Is he pitching in money-wise for groceries and other expenses? Why is he living with you part-time when he has his own place?


He is well paid and buys most of the groceries, cooks dinner, brings my laundry in off the line. He buys me and my daughter a tonne of things.He stays that particular week so we can spend time together and build up our connection. I don't believe there is anything sinister with him, merely a man that is looking for a way to build something meaningful albeit it is moving fast in some respects.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

lululu said:


> I don't believe there is anything sinister with him, merely a man that is looking for a way to build something meaningful albeit it is moving fast in some respects.


The old adage, "Rome wasn't built in a day" could apply here. Building something meaningful - to me, at least - means taking time to be comfortable together and apart.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

Update: We have spoken.......We are going to scale things back and see another way we can make it work that is not so full on so soon. I bit the bullet and explained my concerns about his ex girlfriend/friend and he assured me that the woman in question and him are only friends and that's all they ever will be. He said that him and I are in a relationship and he really enjoying what we have and is looking at us being long term.......that's what he is hoping for and why he is investing his whole week to me on those weeks. He didn't look at it as being full on and was doing what came natural but he does see the point I make about the concerns for my daughter.


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

Also a side note. In Australia legally speaking 6 months of cohabitation he can make a financial claim on your property and assets. Be a bit careful about him staying, paying and fixing things. It’s a crazy short time.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

@lululu - You have made a good decision. Look, if you two are meant to be, it will work out. No need to rush. It sounds like he really enjoys your company and you enjoy his. Relax and see how it unfolds.


----------



## lululu (Nov 20, 2014)

Guys, thank you again. You have always been here when I needed you x


----------



## nbk2tek (Sep 7, 2020)

lululu said:


> Guys, thank you again. You have always been here when I needed you x


The hardest thing to accept in life is the statement. " What is meant for you is only for you."


----------

